# A minor update



## JWLuiza (Apr 29, 2008)

If you are reading my blog, you'll have picked up on some of this:

I'm testing for 2nd Dan 8/7/08... (About 6-8 years later than I hoped....)
Which also happens to be my 30th birthday (About right on time)
Whoa.

Hopefully by then I'll be engaged and accepted into medical school...
I'll try and post videos as I progress.  I think I have a new video of my Nijushiho floating out there.

But more importantly, I'm also dealing with my mother's health issues.  My mom had a mastectomy at the end of March and suffered two strokes after her surgery.  My life has been....slightly upset by this turn of events, but things are looking well on that front.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 29, 2008)

John sorry to hear about your mother, I hope she get better very quickly. I am glad you are finally going to test for your BB you must be ready for it and I guess best of luck on getting into Med. school.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 29, 2008)

You & your mom are in my prayers. You've got a lot on your plate, now. Make sure you take care of yourself, too!

My prayers & my best to you in these next months!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Apr 29, 2008)

Hope your mom gets better. Don't know if you believe in God or not, but have faith. 

Anyway, good job getting into med school! And testing for e dan! Even more good wishes. 

Tang Soo!


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (May 3, 2008)

John,
Has there been any progress sinse we last spoke?

I hope that her situation turns around and she is able to be here to see you graduate from med school and beyond!!!


All the best,

Master Jay S. Penfil


----------



## JWLuiza (May 3, 2008)

Master Jay S. Penfil said:


> John,
> Has there been any progress sinse we last spoke?
> 
> I hope that her situation turns around and she is able to be here to see you graduate from med school and beyond!!!
> ...



My Mom's prognosis is very positive.  She's in therapy now (Speech, OT, and PT) and will be going under a procedure to fix her Patent Foramen Ovale.

Feel free to email me any updates on your end, I am curious.


----------



## shesulsa (May 3, 2008)

Wow.  Keep us posted, JWL.


----------



## JWLuiza (May 8, 2008)

Mom's therapy is going well.

I've got a handle on her paperwork as well.  Disability should continue later next week, early the week after, retroactively, so she should be able to keep her house (yay!).  

Her tumor is non-aggressive (Stage T1b N0 for those in the know) and is double positive for Estrogen/Progesterone.... Which means: NO CHEMO!  Another boon!

She goes in early June to have her Patent Foramen Ovale fixed.

Things are going great.

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## DatFlow (May 8, 2008)

Great to here about your mom, I mean, she could be better, but givin her circumstances, sounds great!

Keep us posted on that belt promotion! Some video's or just updates on your performence and how your feeling about the upcoming test!


----------



## JWLuiza (May 8, 2008)

Videos are upcoming.  You can see a hyung by searching JWLuiza on Youtube.


----------



## terryl965 (May 9, 2008)

John glad she is doing better


----------



## Miles (May 9, 2008)

JWL,

We will keep you and your mom in our thoughts and prayers.

You certainly have a lot on your plate, I hope your training gives you a healthy break from the tension.

Miles


----------

